# My New suspension...



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay, what do ya think. Should I keep it this way:
Rear: Prokits, M.E. Mounts, AGX
Front: AGX, Stock Springs.


Oh yeah....new front brakes....NX2K upgrage!!!! Wooo-Hoooo!!














Actually, I'm kinda in between doing the suspension and can't hold a 15 week old and take the front suspension off at the same time.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The front GARRRRRR.....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

same setup as me
cept i got prokits in the front too :thumbup:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no offense but it looks like its squatting on the rear... I think the height difference between stock springs in front and the prokits in the rear more than makes up for that fender gap... I think most ppl put sportlines in front and prokits in rear to get rid of it.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

James said:


> no offense but it looks like its squatting on the rear... I think the height difference between stock springs in front and the prokits in the rear more than makes up for that fender gap... I think most ppl put sportlines in front and prokits in rear to get rid of it.


Yeah, yeah, yeah....give a day and the fronts will be on.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I was gonna say the same.Are those nismo wheels?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

danifilth said:


> I was gonna say the same.Are those nismo wheels?


Nope...Enkei RS-5's


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay all done!! Fronts are on now.


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

nice dood, you need some kinda special shit to get those bitches on?!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Spring Compressors (bought them from toolking.com), 17mm socket and wrench, 12mm & 10mm sockets, breaker bar, jack, jackstand, and...

A LOT OF F'N PATIENCE!!!


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

ha yea i know man dont wanna rush it im scared one of them springs will whack me in the face.but no prob, thanks for the info, for future references


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Whoa, now if you only bought the prokits and sold the sportlines in the firstplace you'd have been here 2 years ago  

Looks good mang.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> Whoa, now if you only bought the prokits and sold the sportlines in the firstplace you'd have been here 2 years ago
> 
> Looks good mang.


  Yeah! We learn by our mistakes!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good now that the front AND back are done. I still need to get my AD22's on the car one of these days. Those rims look real good on there. One smooth B14. Keep up the good work man.


----------

